# Pocket frogs



## Jimbobulan (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok i've just downloaded an app for my ifone called pocket frogs. U collect and breed different frogs together to get different colours and patterns.
Its awesome, check it out. Oh and its free!


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hahahaha.... im always after useless apps.... ill search for it now lol


----------



## shaye (Sep 29, 2010)

Searching now


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2010)

OH NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED WI FI as its too large! Grrrr....... was looking forard to playing around with it while im still at work!


----------



## shaye (Sep 29, 2010)

Gotta wait till I'm near a wifi  lol ohh well il do it when I get home 
I was waiting for something like this to come out but I wanted a version for breeding snakes


----------



## shaye (Sep 29, 2010)

Ahahahaha same as me jay


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2010)

I always come across good apps whilst at work, but they are always too large. By the time i get home i have forgotten


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 29, 2010)

just chuck itunes on your work comp and download it on their time ha ha ha!


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 29, 2010)

oh my god. jimbo. thankyou


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 29, 2010)

add me on there my username is asharee


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 29, 2010)

okie dokie mine is Jimbobulan if you or anyone else wants to add me


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 29, 2010)

ooooo good game, i like.
add me - richoman3


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 29, 2010)

Downloading now  I'll be Kristy_07


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 30, 2010)

sad sad people....oh wait, im one of em!  i can't find a violet frog


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 30, 2010)

wait! i hatched one lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2010)

haha this is addictive


----------



## PicklePants (Sep 30, 2010)

now i want an iphone


----------



## shaye (Sep 30, 2010)

I still haven't had wifi  and I have no Internet at home aaahghhhhhh you all playing frogs and I'm not


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, pocket frogs is sooo cute


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 30, 2010)

lmao i just got it i'm on there as IGotFrogs ..... just trying to work it out


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2010)

omg !!!
i got a chroma frog !!! - rarest frogs in the game and they change colour.

ill sell you some for $1000 each ! - add me, richoman3


----------



## dadaman (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahaha. Sounds like everyone is trying to ad everyone else to MSN, not the frog app


----------



## nazza (Sep 30, 2010)

lol me too now.. naztastic


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 30, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> omg !!!
> i got a chroma frog !!! - rarest frogs in the game and they change colour.
> 
> ill sell you some for $1000 each ! - add me, richoman3


 i just gifted you one, and i have like, 5...


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 30, 2010)

oh damn you richo i wanted that african looking one!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 30, 2010)

omg this is adictive ty Rich for the gifts you sent me it got me finding decent coloured froggies ....


----------



## jacorin (Sep 30, 2010)

looks like u started something here kel lmao....and NO,im not getting it... dont have/dont want iphone


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 30, 2010)

i dont have a iphone ..... it works on ipod touch as well lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2010)

haha no worries guys 

i got a glass frog ?


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 30, 2010)

rich. i love you. rofl


----------



## Chicken (Oct 1, 2010)

guys add me reptilerookie


----------



## Wallypod (Oct 1, 2010)

yeah i got this game myself love it...add me im wallyin3d


----------



## shaye (Oct 3, 2010)

Add me too now finally got wifi lol 
Shaye


----------



## shaye (Oct 3, 2010)

Woops shaye069 lolWoops I meant ahaye069


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 3, 2010)

shaye said:


> Woops shaye069 lolWoops I meant ahaye069


 
wait, which one ? :lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 3, 2010)

love it love it love it almost level7 keeping Rarity 6 froggies


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 3, 2010)

IgotFrogs said:


> love it love it love it almost level7 keeping Rarity 6 froggies


 
my sis is a ******* ************* ***** *** ******** ***** ** ********
shes still ******** hid it the **************** ******* ****** *** *****


----------



## shaye (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha richo it's shaye069 I'm pretty sure it is


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 5, 2010)

You can cheat by changing the date in your phone back to two months ago then going forward, my niece has been using my phone and is up to level 17 by doing that. You breed then sell so that way frogs grow instantly and you have a never ending supply of cash.


----------



## KellieF (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol....cool game
My gamername is 'brikel68' if you want to add me....:0)


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 5, 2010)

anouc said:


> You can cheat by changing the date in your phone back to two months ago then going forward, my niece has been using my phone and is up to level 17 by doing that. You breed then sell so that way frogs grow instantly and you have a never ending supply of cash.


 
delete please


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 5, 2010)

Are you sure? I can gift you a L16 rarity?


----------



## James..94 (Oct 5, 2010)

add me jamesu0


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 5, 2010)

anouc said:


> Are you sure? I can gift you a L16 rarity?


 
yer you can do that 
but i dont want IgotFrogs to see that post lol - delete delete delete 
im not gonna do it, me no like cheating


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 5, 2010)

ok I'll send one now


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 5, 2010)

anouc said:


> ok I'll send one now


 
awesome 
i wont be able to play till tommorow though, thanks heaps


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 5, 2010)

no probs


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 5, 2010)

meh it dont count less you get there doing it yourself you cheaters lol ....


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 5, 2010)

do you want some? I have a stack to get rid of


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 5, 2010)

just sent you a L14, ok I'm going to bed.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 5, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> yer you can do that
> but i dont want IgotFrogs to see that post lol - delete delete delete
> im not gonna do it, me no like cheating




lmao you is cheating


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd love to see one if you dont mind my name there is the same as here IGotFrogs


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 5, 2010)

anouc said:


> just sent you a L14, ok I'm going to bed.



thank you so much thats very cool!


----------



## porkosta (Oct 5, 2010)

On there as well. Name is porkosta. I can't stop playing the game


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 6, 2010)

OK...... So i have the game now. only up to level 3 hahahaha. So it takes AGES to feed all the frogs etc when u have quite a few?!?!

How do i add people?


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2010)

Anouc and me some too  haha richoman or anyone can sumone send me a chroma please and a glass frog any lvl rarity pls and il return the favor with the best frogs I have 
Cheers Shaye 
Add me if you don't have me already I'm always sending gifts 
Shaye069


----------



## suzpect (Oct 6, 2010)

god dam in i want a i phone


----------



## suzpect (Oct 6, 2010)

swap half finished enclosre with temostat on it for sum1s iphone lol i just want to play frogs


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol suspect 
Why not just get an iPod touch or iPad


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 6, 2010)

I just downloaded it...my name is captivefairy...not that I know what I'm doing...


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2010)

I sent you a gift captive fairy  you can sell it if you want because you wont be able to breed it for a while so just sell it and il send you another one later on


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 6, 2010)

iTS NOT LETTING ME SIGN IN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for that...how do you add people?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh it worked! my username is GayJay84 .... i dont know how this works though?


----------



## Knobbies (Oct 6, 2010)

Guys add me, my user name is nephrurus


----------



## suzpect (Oct 6, 2010)

curse you all and you apple gadgets:evil: i want to play, i tried seeing if u could get a version for the computer but no go only for iphons, ipod touch and ipad. all i have is a normal ipod


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 6, 2010)

can you only have one habitat and the nursery? Cause it's tellin me mine are full...but i havent got any repeat frogs to sell...Im confused


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 6, 2010)

Once you go up a level you will have a new habitat.


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 6, 2010)

that makes sense...thanks


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2010)

Click on the middle down the bottom of the screen where the number is and it should say buy new habitat


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2010)

Can sumone send me a glass chroma or just glass or chroma plz il return the favour with the best frog I have thanx


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2010)

Ahhhhhh  I just sold the gift Someone sent 
Me coz I was taming my frog


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 6, 2010)

shaye said:


> Ahhhhhh  I just sold the gift Someone sent
> Me coz I was taming my frog


 
i sent it 
ill send you a glass chroma as soon as i get a chance


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanx richo  yeh I was tapping away and i seen it pop up then go straight away I was like aaahhhhhh


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2010)

Sent you a couple of frogs to you richoman


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 6, 2010)

lol Gosh Shaye you been cheating getting those levels? lol


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 6, 2010)

This game is a huge time waster.


----------



## shaye (Oct 6, 2010)

Only a little  haha u get bored just sitting in the truck all day haha


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 6, 2010)

lmao yes that it is


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 6, 2010)

shaye said:


> Only a little  haha u get bored just sitting in the truck all day haha


 
shame shame shame on you and i thought you were a good guy lol


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 7, 2010)

How do you cheat? lol


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 7, 2010)

change the date on your handset. I sent you a few gifts so you can keep the cash up for breeding.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 7, 2010)

was it you who sent them?? hahahaha. so what do i need the cash for? its the constant feeding that i find annoying! I have frogs i cant breed with as im not on a level high enough. should i keep the frogs u gave me? will my level increase if i get heaps of money??


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry, I'm Kristy0707 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## dadaman (Oct 10, 2010)

I just installed it. Add me if you want. Dadamanz


----------



## bulionz (Oct 10, 2010)

how the heck you add people lol


----------



## bulionz (Oct 10, 2010)

dw i figured out how to get friends lol.
add me . bulionz


----------



## shaye (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol I am a good guy


----------



## bulionz (Oct 10, 2010)

can some one send me something


----------



## bulionz (Oct 10, 2010)

hey thank you captive fairy  who are you on this??


----------



## Jimbobulan (Oct 21, 2010)

Oooops looks like i started an epademic, didn't expect so many people to get hooked as quick as i did. lol. Apparently only certain colour types combined can make glass or chromas once you have on though you can breed it into any species, anyway keep playing folks!


----------



## Teamsherman (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you breed australian breeds of frogs on this app?


----------



## nazza (Nov 3, 2010)

Teamsherman said:


> Can you breed australian breeds of frogs on this app?


 
Nah theyre all fictional breeds lol


----------



## Teamsherman (Nov 3, 2010)

But is it fun none-the-less? Cause i have alot of bored downtime at my current job and want something fun/slightly productive to do!!! lol


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL ROFL PHHHHBWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWWAAWAWAWAWAWAW .....HAHAHAHAHAH
this just started as a random thread, then everyone joined and nows its going psycho... LOL
nick, your really getting into it...


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 3, 2010)

i just got it and have no idea what the hell im doing


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm not talking to any of you anymore, you all made it sound such fun that i downloaded it a few weeks ago, now i'm hooked, and so are my kids ...........and my friends, 

I've just updated to the latest version and you can now race your frogs ! ! !


----------



## James..94 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I've just updated to the latest version and you can now race your frogs ! ! !


 
How do you make them go forward tho?


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 4, 2010)

the race has no user input, so i found out after madly tapping away like a madwoman ! ! the trick is to make sure they are 100% happy before you race to give yourself the best possible chance


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 4, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> nick, your really getting into it...


 
give up now


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> give up now


lol.....


----------



## cockney red (Nov 4, 2010)

Prefer Pocket Billiards, myself.


----------



## porkosta (Nov 4, 2010)

How do you get a glass frog? I can't work it out


----------

